

Dropbox: Startup Lessons Learned - icki
http://www.slideshare.net/startuplessonslearned/dropbox-startup-lessons-learned-2011

======
icki
You can compare it to last year's Startup Lessons Learned here:
[http://www.slideshare.net/gueste94e4c/dropbox-startup-
lesson...](http://www.slideshare.net/gueste94e4c/dropbox-startup-lessons-
learned-3836587?from=ss_embed)

------
littledude
<http://www.justin.tv/startuplessonslearned/b/286528406>

i think this is the video/talk to go with these slides

------
shennyg
PPT:
[https://dl.dropbox.com/s/9rrm9hrarnwn4tg/Dropbox%20-%20Start...](https://dl.dropbox.com/s/9rrm9hrarnwn4tg/Dropbox%20-%20Startup%20Lessons%20Learned%202011.ppt)

------
casca
What lesson did they learn by giving unlimited access to everyone's data?
Sadly not revealed here.

------
Hitchhiker
nod @ " big problems hidden in plain sight " ( slide 20 )

~~~
saturdaysaint
_Seeing photos on your TV, listening to music in your car, sharing wedding
pictures with family_

I found these examples odd. Yesterday my family was beaming photos and videos
from our iPhones to my Apple TV, I listen to music in my car with Rdio every
day and there are usually wedding photos up on Facebook before the reception
has begun. Granted, Apple TV and Rdio still seem to be early adopter products
(for reasons unknown to me as they're both highly polished and easy to use)
but this points to the fact that Dropbox will have much stronger competition
in solving those everyday problems.

